# can anyone help



## trigger (Aug 22, 2007)

i have a few doctors about 10 feet tall grown outdoors and  it still hasnt went in 2 bud will i be ok or what can i do im in ottawa


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 22, 2007)

10 feet tall this late in season , no signs of buddage , ?????????????? man good question , have they showed signs of sex yet , and so how long ago , are they in pots or in the ground , do you know the strain sativa , indica , mix , how long have they been planted , a lot of questions to be answered , 10 feet tall just means there great big trees right at this moment need some more help from you .....:hubba:


----------



## trigger (Aug 23, 2007)

the strane is "the Doctor" not sure what the mix is they've showen female probably about 3 weeks ago and there just in soil in the ground they've been outside since like the end of june but were first grown inside for about a month


----------



## jash (Aug 23, 2007)

if they have showed sex 3 weeks ago they probably need 2 maybe 1,5 months to finish,depends from the stain


----------



## trigger (Aug 23, 2007)

i will have 2 pull them by the beginning of oct is there anything i can do like bag them 4 more dark hours or use something on them2 speed it cuz i cant bring them in side cuz they aint in nbags


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Trigg

Whats the light like in ottawa at night?
Any idea of the light vs dark periods in a 24 hr day?
Are the plants near any other source of light at night like street lights etc?


----------



## trigger (Aug 23, 2007)

they are way in the bush so no othere light around them it is down to 12 hour dark  most of my othere strains went in 2 bud just not the doctors


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 23, 2007)

The Doctor

Genetics: Great White Shark, South Indian and Super Skunk.

Effects:Very Strong Indica with instant body effect, stoned and very long lasting.

Indoor flowering: 8 weeks but an extra week will give amazing resin and a sweeter taste.

Yield: Upto 800 gms per square meter.

Outdoor: Ready around the end of september in the Northern Hemisphere and around April in the southern.

Yield:1200 gms per Plant.

THC: 18.4% CBD 1.1% CBN 0.4%


----------



## jash (Aug 23, 2007)

think theres no need to bag them,if they r under 12/12 now theyll be ready for beging of oct.


----------



## trigger (Aug 23, 2007)

i jus hecked an its 14 hr now goin down 15 min everyday i think is it still good


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 23, 2007)

if its 10ft tall its sativa all the way,im sure you have nothing to wory about as long as it is showing sings of female.
just remember most sativas have to  flower for 10-14 weeks.
i also have a sativa i was getting woried about  that wasnt doing much and just started to flower,just wait it out...


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 23, 2007)

its going to be close , they should still produce but how much is the question , i would start laying in on the flowering ferts ASAP , if they started  3 weeks ago they should start taking off real soon , changing to a higher  potash / K   and  phospherous  fert  should help speed it along  . your just going to have to watch that weather in oct real good .............. hope this helps


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 23, 2007)

:yeahthat:i forgot about the nutes


----------



## Bubby (Aug 23, 2007)

> if its 10ft tall its sativa all the way



This is incorrect, this thread proves that indica can get tall when outdoors.


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 24, 2007)

Bubby said:
			
		

> This is incorrect, this thread proves that indica can get tall when outdoors.




what thread are you talking about?
i know indicas can get tall outdoors,never said they didnt, i have never herd of or seen a pic of a 10ft indica?
would you show or tell me how im incorrect?


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 24, 2007)

definitly get some bloom booster you could set up some kinda screen so to speak to give them more dark hours. but then again it might be lack of light. has it been cloudy? like constantly. but fer sure get some bloom booster of some kind. and look into topping that big beech if u can get to the top that should help out with buddage big time.

Fire it up 

KT


----------



## reefer (Aug 26, 2007)

10 feet? Great success!


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 26, 2007)

10feet??  Now thats what I call some TREEs..


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow man 10 foot indica?!
I hope it works out for you


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 26, 2007)

All you can do is hope for a late frost where you are. Next year i would make sure i planted plants that start to bud earlyer and finish earlyer. Your a lot better off having a plant that makes 400 grams and  matures out than one that makes 1200 grams and half buds which means 500 grams of half ready buds that are not as potent as they should be.


----------

